# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Телеграмм чат.

## Лазраил

Давно сижу ту, и мне кажется не хватает нам чата.
Телеграмм - самый очевидный выбор.
Нет ли желания у администрации создать чат этого форума? Это оживит общение.
И есть те, кто поддерживает эту мысль?

----------


## Wasted

Уже есть вроде даже два чата, поищите в темах.

----------


## Игорёк

> Уже есть вроде даже два чата, поищите в темах.


 Можешь ткнуть носом ? Чета не видать. 
Или если кто в теме - киньте номер или ссылку в личку ? Желательно на ватсап. 

С вопросами конфиденциальности проблему решить просто - можно создать закрытый раздел, со ссылкой в чат, или номером админа. Доступ открывать проверенным людям.

----------


## Wasted

Игорёк, кинул в личку здесь на форуме.

----------


## Лазраил

Я их не нашел.
Создал свой. Если будет у кого желание - @nesdohnut_chat Милости прошу. Уж очень не хватает живого общения на эту тему.
Но лучьше сделать чат на уровне администрации форума.

----------


## Игорёк

> Игорёк, кинул в личку здесь на форуме.


 Тематика чатов, согласно твоему сообщению - обсуждение способов.. 
Мне интересно просто общение, обсуждение проблем...

----------


## Игорёк

Есть просто общалки от форума ? 
Может мне создать самому, и приглашения рассылать, всем потенциально подходящим ? Какие идеи ?

----------


## Unity

Хи... клуб (иль Круг?) психологической взаимопомощи 24/7 - этакий "протез" подлинной Семьи, друзей, родственной души?)
Думаю, что Лень - воспрепятствует, конечно, воплощению сего.
Во-1-х, никто этого программно не сделает
во-2-х, вряд ли даже кто придёт и останется.
Будет просто канал-призрак, один с легиона прочих.

----------

